# Getting older as a hunter



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

This is my 54 the year hunting ducks. At my Coteau camp. Hunting buddy for all 54 years is here, as is my son, grandson, grandaughter an other family.
Grandaughter 14 got her first duck. The number of birds I personally take matters less each year.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Awesome... this will be my 47th... memories last forever.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Only 44 year here but it's no longer about birds in the bag but the chase itself.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

58 years here for me. I'm really getting old. Just got back from a week in Canada. Still recovering from a week of getting up at 4:00 AM. For the first time didn't hunt afternoons up there.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just got my father, who is 80, out for the opener last weekend here in SD. Found a nice spot on some public that we could cross private land with pickups and drive within 100 feet of the spot while still on private land so he didn't have to trudge through a bunch of crap. Landowner is a family friend so he knows we take care of everything and don't leave junk all over like some slob hunters.

My son, nephew, brother in law and father were all there.

My son and nephew came out early in the dark to set up decoys and we were ready when Dad and the BIL got there. Got set up, parked the trucks a ways back so the ducks wouldn't see them and had a great day shooting, bsing, laughing at each other and then over a few beers eating a fresh duck supper.

We did try something new with the ducks, which were mostly blue wing teal, which was marinating them in some lawry's marinade. Herb and Garlic and they were fantastic. Not a hint of gaminess and not overly salty.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm on the opposite side, 16th year waterfowling, 16th year upland game hunting, and 10th year big game hunting. I always try to take out my grandfather and his friends. It can be a huge pain, but it is always memorable. Last time I was able to get my grandfather out deer hunting, someone forgot to bring shells, so when he pulled the trigger nothing happened. Kind of frustrating, but at least we can laugh at it now. At the time, not so funny.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

This will be my 65th. Started at 10 as a retreiver for my older brothers. Grew up in Jamestown, moved to California in 1960. Been going back to ND every year since 1992. Hunt mostly in the Oakes area, once in awhile by Jamestown. I might check out some old spots NW of Jamestown this trip.. Getting ready for my trip in two weeks... very anxious!!!!!!!


----------

